
FBI, 5 other agencies probe possible covert Kremlin aid to Trump - bobbyd12
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/article127231799.html
======
bnolsen
So the US gets involved in other country's elections. The obama state
department got monetarily involved in trying to defeat nentenyahu in the
israeli elections. Middle eastern money made its way to the clinton campagn.
There's no evidence anywhere that the russians tampered with or hacked any
election machines. All this crap is really getting tiresome.

